# New Sale items!



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Check out our specials, we have a pair of FW8.4.1's in high gloss black and a custom LMS subwoofer on special.

We have also lowered the prices on the other specials.

We have new products comming and limited space, so we will be having a few more specials in the next couple months.


----------

